# Next Weekend Bank Holiday



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

next week end is bank holiday any ideas where to go i am in midlands


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What sort of stuff do you like? If it was me for a short 3 day trip I wouldnt go far. Probably go wilding in the Lake District which is only an hour for us. Wales? Peak District?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Many rallies are likely to be cancelled due to waterlogged ground. Most campsites are already fully booked.
Gerry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thats what I like about wild camping. You dont have to book or worry about full campsites or CL's and the majority of spots that we have stopped on are either gravel car parks or picnic spots or tarmac. Very few are just grass.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would think a wise investment would be a periscope, snorkel, fins, life jackets and a wet suits for everyone :lol: :lol: 

Have you seen the 5 day forecast??? If not you might like to look at it before finalising any plans!!


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

Shuggy68 said:


> next week end is bank holiday any ideas where to go i am in midlands


you could try huttoft car terrace on the east coast,park next to beach free


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

bmb1uk said:


> Shuggy68 said:
> 
> 
> > next week end is bank holiday any ideas where to go i am in midlands
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

bmb1uk said:


> Shuggy68 said:
> 
> 
> > next week end is bank holiday any ideas where to go i am in midlands
> ...


Ermn check first before setting off......the council working their way from Moggs Eye to all the car parks up there......the dreaded height barriers.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hugh

If I was not working (Peterborough)

I would be off to Ashurst in the new forest, it may be a little wet, however because of that there will be less tents than usual, and there are some wonderful pitches big enough and strong enough to hold a MH of your size.

Some nice places to visit also.

Steve


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hereford c&cc club site, one of nicest sites been on 
weather forecast sat sun and mon not too bad :lol:


----------

